# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Пропали файла после восстановления системы

## supka

Собственно и все, после восстановления системы исчезли все файлы из папки мои документы, в связи с чем назрело 2 вопроса: почему и как их вернуть?))

Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Wiper76

А как догадаться какая у вас ОС и файловая система?

----------


## pig

И что имеется в виду под восстановлением системы?

----------


## Virtual

и что значит исчезли? тоесть в папках
системныйдиск:\Documents and Settings\именапользователдей\Мои документы
нифига нет?
 :Smiley:  очень вероятно что винда вам учетку пересоздала
тоесть
был профиль
системныйдиск:\Documents and Settings\ВАСЯ\
а стал например
системныйдиск:\Documents and Settings\ВАСЯ.Windows\
$)

----------


## supka

Пардон, XP,NTFS

Virtual именно так, но с учеткой все впорядке, практически все удалось восстановить EasyRecovery, Спасибо))

----------


## pig

Похоже, восстанавливали то состояние, когда этих файлов не было, вот система их и побила.

----------


## supka

Файлы уже должны были пылью покрыться, а состояние скидывали на вчерашний день))

----------


## rAmantiK

Доброго времени суток.
У меня подобная проблема...
Сделал восстановление системы и все доки нормально отображаются кроме тех, что на рабочем столе и в его папках.
Т.е. сами папки отображает нормально, но файлов в них нет.
Запустил поиск по названию одного из файлов. Он нашелся именно на рабочем столе, и именно в той папке с учеткой. Тока размер показвает 0. Удалил его и в корзине он уже показывает 3,6 Мб.
Востановил на флешку он его определил как папку и тоже 0 байт.
EasyRecovery и всякие другие восстановлялки удаленных файлов не помогли.... 
Подскажите как поступить что сделать.

WinVista бизнес

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- не от Вас первого слышу подобную историю о глюках с файловой системой в Vista... 
- но живьем с подобным не сталкивался, более того, все мои попытки воспроизвести ситуации, описанные в историях пострадавших, были неудачными... видимо пользователи, сами того не замечая, чтото делали не так  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юльча

что значит восстановил файл на флешку а он стал папкой 0 байт
отображение скрытых файлов включено? на вирусы проверялись?

----------


## rAmantiK

Восстановил из корзины на флешку...
На вирусы проверил все чисто (KAV, NOD32)

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Реальный пример, полученный мною:
- Windows 7 x64 наверное Home Premium. Ноутбук. Диск один - С. В папку C: \Install скидываются пару файлов exe с драйверами. Устанавливаются драйвера (на принтер). В итоге мне что-то не понравилось и я решил откатить систему. Откат на автоматическую созданную точку восстановления от 20.07.2010 (настройки восстановлений системы не менялись). Про документы не знаю - есть постоянные бэкап копии, а вот мои два файлика из папочки Install исчезли.
Честно говоря - я был удивлен: ну откат реестра, откат системной папки, откат в папке PF, но левую то папку зачем трогать?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*Vadim_SVN*, в висте и семёрке используются теневые копии (это важно), в отличие от ХР. Поэтому такой эффект и получился.
Вот, почитайте http://www.osp.ru/win2000/2007/06/4361785/

----------


## Юльча

> Реальный пример, полученный мною:
> - Windows 7 x64 наверное Home Premium.
> ...
> Честно говоря - я был удивлен: ну откат реестра, откат системной папки, откат в папке PF, но левую то папку зачем трогать?


а что удивительного? 
в XP - так же, при откате зачищается даже "левая" папка от свежепоявившихся, т.е. появившихся после создания точки, exe/dll/etc..

*Добавлено через 12 минут*

ах да, но чтобы документы при этом исчезали - не сталкивалась ни разу

----------


## Vadim_SVN

*ALEX(XX)*, Спасибо, уже ознакомился на oszone

----------

